# megs g220



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

v1 or v2?

i'm completely inexperienced. will the v2 be less safe for me to use?

car is a black corsa d (soft paint) requiring swirl correction)

what polishes/compounds/plates/pads?

ive posted this elsewhere but i would like your opinion.

thank you for your time.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

balz said:


> v1 or v2?
> 
> i'm completely inexperienced. will the v2 be less safe for me to use?


Sorry for the late reply, been working on some new projects that are time-intensive and also took a week's vacation to do a little boating in my classic, all original 1967 Starline Deville...










On to your questions...

I think you'll have to get whichever version is available in your voltage, check with whoever carries it and I'm sure they're handling the current version.

As for using any of the DA Polishers, they are without a doubt the easiest tool to learn and master.

I have tons of article and also a few videos on the topic, some are in this forum group, do a little searching.

:thumb:


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Mike Phillips said:


> Sorry for the late reply, been working on some new projects that are time-intensive and also took a week's vacation to do a little boating in my classic, all original 1967 Starline Deville...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate that. thanks


----------

